# Опознание инструмента



## drunf (18 Окт 2010)

Просматривал объявления и наткнулся на такую вот штуку:






Инструмент продают за смешные 15000 грн. Товарищи, не подскажете в чем может быть подвох? И что за марка?


----------



## Сергей С (18 Окт 2010)

На мой взгляд, кустарная работа.Можно сказать, единственный в своем роде.


----------

